# 36556 - Triple Lumen Catheter Insert



## gjennings (Dec 28, 2007)

If you attempt a TLC insert, but can't hit vein, and stop the procedure, would you bill the procedure with a modifier 52 or 53?  The documentation states "procedure attempted, but unsuccessful, unable to pass guideiwre."


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 28, 2007)

I'd use -52.


----------



## gjennings (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Kevin


----------

